# Stamp Blanks



## OldGrumpy (Jul 24, 2015)

I have a large quantity of new U.S. postage stamps (sheets and blocks) mostly from the 70's.  I would be willing to share them with someone who casts stamps in exchange for a share of the blanks.  PM me if interested


----------

